# VDSF und Demokratieverständnis....



## Thomas9904 (22. Juni 2011)

Vorabveröffentlichung/Arbeitsgrundlage Magazin, Ausgabe Juli

*VDSF und Demokratieverständnis.....​*

Aus dem Brief von Peter Mohnert an Günter Markstein wollen wir euch hier ein in unseren Augen mehr als vielsagendes Zitat vorstellen und uns darüber einmal Gedanken machen:


> Nun sind Verbandsausschuss und Präsidium zwar nicht das höchste Gremien des VDSF, aber in der inzwischen fast 70-jährigen Geschichte unseres Verbandes hat es noch nie einen Beschluss der Mitgliederversammlung gegeben, der einen solchen einstimmigen Beschluss negiert hätte; dies wird in dem von Dir geführten Verband nicht anders sein.
> Also hat de facto das höchste Gremium des VDSF einen Rahmen abgesteckt und diesen veröffentlicht.



Immer wieder wird - gerade auch von Vereins- und Verbandsfunktionären selber - beklagt, dass sich die Angler zu wenig einbringen wenn es um Angelpolitik und Vereins/Verbandsarbeit geht. 

Ein Grund dafür ist unter anderem natürlich auch die Struktur und das Selbstverständnis der Vereine, Verbände und deren Funktionäre.

Wenn man als "einfaches Vereinsmitglied" keine reale Chance sieht, Veränderungen durchzusetzen, weil eh alles abgenickt wird, was "von oben" kommt, ist es sicherlich nicht verwunderlich, wenn sich die Lust zur aktiven Mitarbeit dann in Grenzen hält - man ist und bleibt da "Stimmvieh", wie das Herr Mohnert ja deutlich beschreibt.

Und wenn man dann auch - wie in dem Brief hier - noch auf dem Silbertablett das Selbstverständnis der obersten Funktionäre serviert bekommt, aus dem eindeutig hervorgeht, dass sie sich in ihrem kleinen Zirkel für das alleine maßgebende Gremium halten, dann kann man auch mal drüber nachdenken, ob das nicht auch genauso gewollt ist von diesen Funktionären. 



> Also hat de facto das höchste Gremium des VDSF einen Rahmen abgesteckt und diesen veröffentlicht


Auch wenn das manchem Funktionär nicht passen will, das höchste Gremium ist auch im VDSF weder der Präsident, noch das geschäftsführende Präsidium noch der Verbandsausschuss - das ist und bleibt satzungsgemäß die Mitgliederversammlung.

Dass Präsident Mohnert hier eindeutig klar macht, was er von solchen demokratischen "Spielchen" hält, indem er betont, dass da eh alles abgenickt wird, was er über Präsidium und Verbandsausschuss einbringt, sollte vielleicht mal auch manchen Landesverbandsfunktionär zum nachdenken bringen. 

Vor allem wenn man dann sieht, wie er reagiert, wenn etwas gegen seinen Willen läuft wie in Thüringen. Da wird dann flugs gegen jede demokratische Gepflogenheit und ohne Information des Landesverbandes unter Umgehung desselben schnell ein Brief an alle Vereinsvorsitzenden geschickt, um den Übertritt zum DAV verhindern zu können. 

Und dass er davon ausgeht, dass dies auch beim DAV so sein müsse, dass von oben nach unten "durchregiert" werden kann, macht eine Fusion nicht gerade leichter, solange Präsident Mohnert und seine "Abnicker" weiter im VDSF an der Macht sind.

Gott sei Dank hat es bisher den Eindruck, dass der DAV da anders denkt und handelt. Und um so wichtiger, als wirklicher Angler den DAV auch zu stärken. 

Wenn sich die VDSF-Vereine und die da organisierten Angler das alles von ihrem Bundesverband so gefallen lassen, ist es um so wichtiger, gegen solche undemokratischen Umtriebe mit aller Macht vorzugehen. 

So gesehen ist es dann auch kein Wunder, wenn Peter Mohnert - formal richtig - immer wieder betont, er wäre nur für seine Mitglieder da. Da sind ja nun nicht die Angler, sondern die Vereine und Funktionäre, die dann - ebenfalls laut Aussage aus dem Brief von Peter Mohnert - eh alles abnicken, was von ihm kommt. 

Da würde es ja nur stören, wenn man plötzlich auch noch Interessen, Wünsche und Anliegen der normalen oder gar noch nicht organisierten Angler beachten müsste.

*Zu viel ehemalige DDR? *
Es mag dem Einen oder Anderen naheliegen, hier Parallelen zur ehemaligen DDR zu ziehen, die ja den Anspruch der Demokratie im Namen trug. Freilich eine eigenwillige Form der Demokratie, gegen die sich das Volk letztlich mit Erfolg gewehrt hat.

Die Mauer ist nun schon lange gefallen, existiert nur noch rudimentär in einigen Köpfen beiderseits der ehemaligen Grenzen. Dennoch kann man den Eindruck haben, dass in den Köpfen der Verbandspräsidenten - die ja seinerzeit beide in der ehemaligen DDR ansässig waren - eine recht unterschiedliche Entwicklung stattgefunden hat. 

Der oft zähe und langwierige Prozess der echten Demokratie verzögert nicht selten Entscheidungen und Stellungnahmen seitens des DAV. Es dauert halt, Probleme mit allen Beteiligten zu besprechen und einen gemeinsamen Konsens zu finden.

Da hat es der VDSF schon leichter, man muss ja nur noch "abnicken" was von der Führung vorgekaut wurde. 

Das Volk in der ehemaligen DDR hat sich entschieden, mit großem Einsatz und auch einem gewissen Risiko gegen diese Scheindemokratie rebelliert....und gewonnen.

Das Volk der Angler hingegen verharrt noch in Lethargie und Verdrängung.

*Und heute in der BRD?*
Beispielhaft dafür auch, dass der VDSF - der mit seinen unsäglichen angelpolitischen Leitlinien aus den 90ern den Anglern nur Verbote und Nachteile eingebracht hat - heute immer noch nicht davon abrückt. 

Man kann nur hoffen, dass der DAV auf seinen anglerfreundlichen und demokratischen Strukturen beharrt und dem gerade im Brief von Peter Mohnert deutlich zum Ausdruck gebrachten Streben nach einer "Abnickfusion" zu einem "Abnickverband" widerstehen kann. 

*Und die Landesverbände im VDSF?*
Hätte man innerhalb der VDSF-Landesverbände nur etwas wirkliche demokratische Kultur und wäre man auch nur etwas daran interessiert, seine Mitglieder (also die Vereine) und deren Angler (die Zahler der ganzen Geschichte) zu informieren, wäre bei so unklarer "Gefechtslage" es aber die Pflicht jedes Landesverbandes, seine Mitglieder  - und die nachfolgend ihre Angler - zu informieren, wie man als Landesverband zum "Diktat" steht, ob man mit dafür gestimmt hat im Verbandsaussschuss oder sich enthalten (wer weiss schon, was im VDSF "einstimmig" bedeutet) oder warum man sich nicht klar dagegen positioniert hat, wenn man ein wirklich ernsthaftes Interesse an einer Fusion statt einer diktierten Übernahme hätte..

Nach einigen Gesprächen mit VDSF-Funktionären hatten wir bis zum "einstimmig" im Verbandsausschuss beschlossenen "Diktat" ja auch den Eindruck, dass sich im VDSF etwas bewegt und es vielleicht tatsächlich anglerfreundliche Tendenzen geben könnte.

Durch die Nichtreaktion der Landesverbände  - die ja schon nichts gegen die Aussetzung der Fusion gegen einen gültigen Mitgliederbeschluss veröffentlichten - stellt sich zumindest bei mir persönlich immer mehr der Eindruck ein, als ob der gesamte VDSF mit allen Landesverbänden eben in keinster Weise irgendwas für die Angler oder das Angeln tun will, sondern dass es da überall nur um Posten, Pfründe und persönliche Eitelkeiten geht.

Ich lasse mich aber natürlich gerne eines Besseren belehren und warte gespannt auf die Ausführungen der Landesverbände im VDSF und der Funktionäre zu den jetzigen Vorgängen und wie sie sich dazu positionieren..

*Und da am Ende der einzelne Angler über seinen Verein die ganze Verbandschose bezahlt, hat er schlicht ein Recht darauf zu erfahren, was da ausgemauschelt wird!!!*


Thomas Finkbeiner

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=220014
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=205357
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=199943
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=203744
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=203089
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=208915
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=208943
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=211657
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=210439
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=214620
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=219687
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=219857
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=219858
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=220265


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: VDSF und Demokratieverständnis....*

Wir überlegen - auch wenn wir aus Tradition wissen, dass wir keine Antwort zu erwarten haben - obenstehendes auch als offenen Brief an alle VDSF-Landesverbände zu schicken.


----------



## Honeyball (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: VDSF und Demokratieverständnis....*

Manchmal freue ich mich über meinen Abreißkalender mit seinen oft so passenden Sprüchen.
Der von gestern passt zu Mohnert wie Faust auf Auge:


			
				Das Infusorium schrieb:
			
		

> War einst ein Infusorium-
> Es war das Größte um und um
> in seinem Wassertropfen;
> es saß und dachte: "Wer gleicht mir?
> ...



:q:q:q


----------

